# Braided Line on Shimano Spinning Reels



## kemahguy (Jun 7, 2005)

Bantam, I have a question for you....Are the newer model spinning reels like the stradic and sustain designed to wrap braided line better or more efficiently onto the spool? I have a stradic fh 2500 and sustain fd 2500 and both seemed to have a little bit of digging or binding w/ 20 lbs. suffix after using them all day while fishing. I do have a new shimano elf 2500, which I realize is a japanese only version, but this reel didn't have the same problem. Would it be better for me to upgrade to the newer versions?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The new Stradic FI has our improved oscillation that is designed to work with braided line. The Aerowrap II is a two speed oscillation that prevents the line from digging in as you have experienced.


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

lets see I have these spinning reels

sedona
sahara
symetre
saros 
stradic
stella

I use 30/6 on the 2500/3000 reels and 50/12 on the 4000 reels.

Iv never had that problem with ANY of my reels. Now the stella wraps the line the best it looks like a fresh wrap after a full day of fishing none of the other reels have any issues either.. But when I wrap them I use a tensioned spooling machine and I wrap them as tight as can be..

I <3 shimano.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

lol! You love showing off you Stella. I don't blame you, it's one bad mamma jamma.


----------

